
T-Mobile and Sprint get FCC approval to merge in 3-2 party-line vote - xenocyon
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/t-mobile-and-sprint-get-fcc-approval-to-merge-in-3-2-party-line-vote/
======
wahern
There goes much of the pricing leverage that made Ting and Google Fi viable.

